# Travel to sperm donor, or did they travel to you?



## yvonnet (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi 
Was wondering if anyone could tell me which way round they found easier, did you travel to your sperm donor, meet half way or meet local to home so that you can be in the comfort of own home?
Its just that we are a little undecided and would like to know if others can help our decision with their experiences?

If you have any other tips that would also be appreciated, all testing has been carried out and we are happy with the sperm donor we have decided to use (although its taken a long time!)
Thanks Yvonne


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

I didn't use a known donor, but I think that it's down to a) logistics (how far would you/he have to travel respectively, and b) who is more willing to travel. 
If your donor is willing to travel to your neck of the woods (and maybe you could compensate him for travel costs?), then I imagine that it would be far more relaxing to be able to insem at home soon after doing the pick-up.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I travelled to my donors house but he is a dear friend and so I would stay over at theirs as well.  I would do it 3 nights in sucession
L x


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

We travel to town where donor works and stay over night. We dont want donor to know our address so we prefer to go to him. We insem one afternoon and next morning.
Good luck!


----------

